# Smoking



## Cdog

Food that is, I think I want to start. Don't want to spend a bunch to start but wondering what yall use to do your smoking.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I got my smoker at Walmart. It is a barrel with a side fire box. Works great if it is not 25 degrees with a 30 mph wind. 

Darin


----------



## Paymaster

Finger_Mullet said:


> I got my smoker at Walmart. It is a barrel with a side fire box. Works great if it is not 25 degrees with a 30 mph wind.
> 
> Darin


Yep those things are great. Start off with Boston Butts. Smoke at 225-250* and get the internal temp to 200-225. Good eats will be the result.


----------



## SmoothLures

Weber kettle grill works well if you monitor your temps!


----------



## outerbanker1

get yourself a weber smokey mountain (wsm). it is great all around smoker and you can take the middle out and have a grill. go here and read up:
http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/
take that butt to 195, then wrap with alum and let rest for @ least one hour and she will go to 200-205, called pulled pork


----------



## CrawFish

Get yourselft a Weber Silver touch, around $90. You can smoke, grill, low and slow. I have one and it's been with us for over 5 years, my cousin has one and it's over 20 years.

For smoking or indirect heat cooking, just set the charcoal on one side the meat on the other side and control the temp with the vents.


----------



## Freddrum

*Clay*

Teo's right about the Weber, you can do BBQ on it as well as grill up a bunch of meat on it. Did it for years on mine after my first pit got eaten up by rust. The Webers are painted and last for years if you take care of them. My only problem with smoking on a Weber is for me, finding the balance between fuel needed and maintaining low temps for the hours needed for true BBQ. When I cooked on the Weber, I found it to be more like indirect grilling/roasting cause it was hard to keep a 200-250 degree fire going more than an hour or so without it dieing out. Ended up usually cooking around 300 and the meat was always pretty good. Still had to add fuel once in awhile to keep it going but was easier to maintain a constant temp.

Got a new pit last fall and the Weber's pretty much for cooking steaks, burgs, etc., but you don't wanna know how much that bohemoth cost 

If you decide to get a pit the only thing I can tell ya is the thicker the metal is and the heavier it is, the better it's gonna cook.

See you on the beach.


----------



## CrawFish

I can have my fire going for about 4 hrs. You start with half lit and half unlit, and the bottom vent full open top vent half open.


----------



## Freddrum

*Teo*

Do you have the same prob keeping it around 200 as I did? 
Just never quite figured it out.


----------



## CrawFish

I don't ever use the thermometer. But most of the time I can keep charcoal going at least 4hrs. Just dont' lit all of the charcoal as once. Pour the lit charcoal over the unlit, add wood, and adjust the vents. That's the best that I can do with this type of smoker/grill. Unless you have a true smoker, it's hard to maintain a 200 for a long period of time.


----------



## outerbanker1

i have the 22inch and the 18inch wsm. i normally get 8 hours of cooking without checking @225-230 degrees. but the trick i have been using for over 10 years with the 18 inch is i use the bbqguru. would not take anything for it if i could not get another one. smoking two butts for the daytona 500. http://thebbqguru.com/


----------



## CrawFish

You're looking at the new proud owner of the 18WSM. I came home yesterday to find it at my front steps. Perfect time for the party this saturday. Any tricks as far as temp. control and max amount of meat on it?


----------



## Freddrum

Keep the top vent all the way open and regulate the temps with the bottom vent only, load up unlit charcoal with wood chunks and pour lit charcoal on top like you do with the kettle(minion method). Unless you can find Kingsford Competition charcoal stay away from regular Kingsford, I like to use lump instead. Start a LOT earlier than you would with the kettle cause at 225-250 you're gonna need to cook butts or brisket 1-1 1/2 hours per pound. Makes for a long day but it's worth it. I don't have one so I don't know how much meat you can do at once, I'm sure outerbanker1 can clue you in.

Lets see some pics when you're done smokin.

Good luck!


----------



## Cdog

Thanks for the info. Going back this weekend to do more window shopping. I am leaning towards the barrel with the side box but have not made up my mind yet.


----------



## outerbanker1

do just as FD said. line the water pan with alum (easy clean up) and fill with hot water and you are good to go. you can easily cook six butts, three on bottom and three on top. go here and do a lil' research. this is a great forum and you can learn a lot from reading and asking. http://www.rbjb.com/rbjb/rbjbboard/
also virtual weber in the earlier post.


----------



## jerseysalt

i bought mine from cabelas, about 4 yrs ago...i smoke pork butt takes like 12 hours but man it is so good....JS


----------



## RW_20

This is my weapon of choice. Oklahoma Joes 5 rack Vertical. Love this thing. I have had it about 15 years now.








The best advice I can give is, cook low and slow. 225-275 for most of the time. You can bump it up near the last hour to 300 to reach the core temp you are looking for. Most people will cook till meat is 165-185 core temp but I have found 195 really works best for me. As long as you keep the box temp in range, refrain from opening it. Looking at it will not make it cook any faster
Number one tip, don't ever clean a smoker. Let it season. Watch it closely when stating it. If it gets too hot it will set the grease on the inside of the box on fire and it will melt one down!!








For fuel, I mostly use hickory. I'll start with charcoal to get the fire going. The last couple of times I have used Lumped hardwood charcoal just for availability. It work good, but I like wood better. Some times wood will give a bitter taste to the very outer layer, but you'll discard this anyhow. It seems to have all to do with moisture content and if the bark is still on. As for temp gauge, I use a digital I picked up at Lowes. It's nice cause you can set alarms and and timers. Again, core temp 165-195, center of shoulder and steer clear of the bone in butts.

Have fun and let us know how it goes:beer:


----------



## Cdog

Ended up getting a good deal on a Char Griller with side fire box. Going to fire it up tomorrow and see how I do.


----------



## OBX Rookie

Cdog said:


> Ended up getting a good deal on a Char Griller with side fire box. Going to fire it up tomorrow and see how I do.


So you get the floor model so you didn't have anything to put anything together? 
I would recommend seasoning it before you cook in it, gets any unnatural odors out (Paint, oil) things like that. Good Eats!


----------



## outerbanker1

ok guys, put two nine pounder's on wsm yesterday 5pm saturday. took them off this morn sunday 7am. all i did was rubbed down with mustard and took them to 195 and then i wrapped. will chop and pull around 1 pm this afternoon when the great american race kicks off.


----------



## outerbanker1

sorry about the size of pics. thought they would be reduced


----------



## Cdog

That looks good!

Jay, I wish. It took me 3.5 hrs to put the dang thing together. Heading out to get charcoal now. Want to season it and then I got some ribs to test with later today.


----------



## the rhondel

Daumit....spent the afternoon looking for a new smoker .I had used mine mostly for grillin' and shes worn out. I was hoping for another season,but ya'll have provided motivation...some good lookin food on here.........aint real big into smokin,but Im gonna be......the R


----------



## Cdog

Got some learning to do. Had a heck of a time figuring out how to maintain temps. But not too bad for my first time.



















Tasted good.


----------



## outerbanker1

looks good, keep on


----------



## Outrigger

*Smokology-101*

As the resident smokologist on my block, congratulations on the Char Grill.

You've unwittingly made a whole bunch of new friends in your neighborhood...Ask me how I know...


----------



## Freddrum

*Just a tip*

Clean out the ashes as soon as you can........at the very least within 4-5 days after smokin Clay. When the ashes get moist they create an acid that'll eat away at your pit from the inside out and once it starts there's no stopping it. Rubbing down your pit, inside and out with peanut oil once or twice a year while it's warm helps extend the life of your pit too.

Nice lookin Q dood


----------



## Wilber

Clay I been Smoking food for 20 years. I've tried every smoker known to man, good and bad points to every one, always a trade off. Christmas Morning my oldest son shows up with the 40" electric Smokehouse that BassPro sells. This is one bad daddy Johnson stick. I can control the heat from 100 to 275 with the push of a button, you don't have to open the door to add chips and it even has a remote control. With a price tag of $400 it's not for everyone, but I smoke something every week. Can't wait to get one of those 15lb Bluefish this Spring. Good luck buddy.
PS The pre-smoking brine, becomes more important as you get deeper inton the Sport.


----------



## OBX Rookie

Wilber
Would agree with you on that, I have researched many different smokers over the years and for me I keep going back to the same thing, mostly because of $$$. For the money and the amount of smoking I do I have been using the Brinkman gourmet charcoal smoker and grill http://www.brinkmann.net/products/details.aspx?item=852-7080-E and other than not being able to smoke a whole rack of ribs or a whole salmon filet without cutting 6” or so off of one end I have had little to complain about. I have done up to a 25 # turkey, 6 racks of ribs and 2 1/5 large salmon filets on it, not all at once mind you. Since it has one rack over the other I haven’t been able to convince myself that the drippings from say pork will not flavor the fish so I only smoke like things together and so far no complaints. Many of the folks I have fished with over the years have had some of my smoked salmon and a few have had the smoked lamb and with only one complaint that I know of. One other recommendation would be to get something like this http://www.brookstone.com/bbq-and-g...iving_Grilling|C4CategoryProdList1FDT|7190529 I received this for a Xmas gift and chuckled when I first opened it (a talking meat thermometer) that’s funny, after using for the first time about a year later I was sold and now recommend to anyone who will listen.


----------



## Wilber

Nice thermometer. This thing I just got has a temp. Prob with an alarm, very handy. you want to bring something to 145, ding you are ready.

The smoker you are using is a real steal for the money. I still have one sitting next to the electric one, can't beat mit for "Smoky grilled Chicken".


----------



## CrawFish

Does it matter if the meat goes on the top rack or the bottom rack? Well baptized the WSM over the weekend with 2 7bl boston butts on the bottom and a huge rack of rib on the top. It was easy to maintain the temp from 200 - 250 and took less than 1 8lb bag of cowboy lumb charcoal. The ribs were tender after about 4+ hrs and the butts too about 8hrs and were delicious. I dont' have a meat thermometer.. so I wanted to make sure I had it in there a little longer. 

Anyone has a recipe for carolina bbq sauge?


----------



## OBX Rookie

Not in my opinion Teo, might be a few degrees from top to bottom but no big deal. The way I work it is whatever has the shortest cooking time goes on top, it’s just easier to take off the top rack first and bring the bottom rack up after the first batch is done.


----------



## OBX Rookie

CrawFish said:


> Does it matter if the meat goes on the top rack or the bottom rack? Well baptized the WSM over the weekend with 2 7bl boston butts on the bottom and a huge rack of rib on the top. It was easy to maintain the temp from 200 - 250 and took less than 1 8lb bag of cowboy lumb charcoal. The ribs were tender after about 4+ hrs and the butts too about 8hrs and were delicious. I dont' have a meat thermometer.. so I wanted to make sure I had it in there a little longer.
> 
> Anyone has a recipe for carolina bbq sauge?


What model WSM did you get Teo?


----------



## Wilber

Teo, those butts drip, next time put them on the top rack and let them baste the ribs while cooking.

Caroline Vinegar BBQ Sause
Pint Apple Cider Vinegar
3 tablespoons Red Chile Flake 
2 Teaspoons Texas Pete
Mix it in the Bottle, punch a hole in the top, Shake to apply.

All this talk, I am definitely smoking something this weekend.


----------



## CrawFish

OBX Rookie said:


> What model WSM did you get Teo?


Got the 18.5. That's all I need 99% of the time. 

Thanks Wilber for the recipe.


----------



## cducer

Damn guys.... all this talk is making me hungry for some good BBQ !!


----------



## Cdog

Fred, thanks for the tip! After as much as I ended up spending, I am looking to make this one last a while.

Wilber, thanks for the recipe. I had been looking for that.


----------



## outerbanker1

cdog, roll your baby backs and pin with a small wooden







skewer. you can do easily 8 racks. here is a pic of how they will end up.


----------



## outerbanker1

on the back of ribs, remove the membrane. all the difference in the world when it comes to eating


----------



## the rhondel

I use Wibers recipe for BBQ, except I use Franks...love that stuff...the R


----------



## Finger_Mullet

All this smoking talk made me hungry. I only had chicken legs so I smoked them up this afternoon. Just took them off the smoker. 

Gonna smoke 5 hams this weekend for a youth fundraiser at church. Having a concert afterwards. Victoria Huggins is singing. She was the little girl from NC that was on American Idol. 

We have a huge pig pickin in April and October at church. We cook around 80-90 hams. We serve 1100-1400 people during the course of the day. I will have to take a picture of our cookers. They are wooden boxes that we spread hardwood coals underneath and slow cook for 14 hours. We serve it pulled not chopped. Homemade hushpuppies, pintos, slaw, onions, pickles and tea. All you can eat for $8.00. 

Been doing it for years. People come from all over to eat our BBQ.

Darin


----------



## outerbanker1

finger, is this the box that you use pellets for the smoke. something to do with cuban style slow cooking??


----------



## Cdog

outerbanker1 said:


> cdog, roll your baby backs and pin with a small wooden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skewer. you can do easily 8 racks. here is a pic of how they will end up.


Thanks, that looks awesome!


----------



## OBX Rookie

Cant take it anymore, took a butt out of the freezer and will be smoking come Friday.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

No. They are hardwood boxes made out of plywood. Has a rack in it the hams lay on. We used to cook whole hogs but they are harder to get in our area now and there is less waste in serving all hams. 

Two brothers names Leonard and Lanford Cox made them years and years ago. Lanford has since passed. They used to cook Q for anyone that paid them to do do. Famous in these parts. 

Anyway each cooker will hold 2 whole hogs. The rack is made of some sort of grate. It is located about a foot from the top. We use sheets of plywood as a top. Just put the hams in and close the lid. The ends flip down and a big metal pan lays on the ground. We burn hardwood slabs and shovel the coals in the pan that lays on the ground under the cooker. Start out 2 shovels full of coals per side every 30 minutes. When they start smoking good we drop back to one per 30 minutes. Then as things progress one every 45 minutes. Then one every hour as they approach final temps. We start at 9:00pm and finish around 11:00am. We stagger the 4 cookers so that it all does not get done at the same time. If all 80-90 hams are done at 11:00am some will be dry by the afternoon. 

It is not a science it is an art. You just have to be there and put you time in to learn the cookers. Colder weather, winds, rain can all effect cooking times and adjustments to firing the cookers. Also when we cooked whole hogs we started with the hog laying face down. And at around 3:00am we flipped them to the serving position, inside up. This let some of the fat cook and drip out so it would not be too greasy. It retains enough to keep it perfect and not dried out. Same principal with hams. The cut side starts down and when the skin starts to turn loose we flip them. Generally around 3:00am-4:00am. Just depending on how much we have them staggared.

I invite anyone to come watch and help. It is an all night adventure. It is well worth shoveling coals for 14 hours. Every 3rd weekend of April and 3rd weekend of October we are cooking and serving BBQ. Start on Friday night and we are generally out of Q by 6:00pm on Saturday. 

We are just outside of Asheboro, NC on HWY 42. Bethel Friends Meeting.

Darin
Darin


----------



## OBX Rookie

Would love to see some picks of that operation Darin. Sounds like a good time had by all. On a cooking show (Good Eats) he made a smoker out of a cardboard box, worked like a champ.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Good Time*

It is a good time but we are doing it to raise money for those that need it in the community. Not necessarily for members for our church. We generally make around $5000 per pig pickin but give it away to needy neighbors as needed. We have a committe that decides where the money goes. 

My brother-in-law had kidney cancer. The church paid all of his Dr bills and his household bills until his recovery. We have fixed cars, fixed houses, paid for heating oil, bought needed medical supplies and pretty much anything else you can imagine. 

It is a ton of work and everyone is exhausted afterwards. 

Darin


----------



## wdbrand

*Never met you*

but thanks for ya'lls hard work. That's the way it should be. Helping the folks in your area and community.


----------



## Paymaster

Finger_Mullet said:


> It is a good time but we are doing it to raise money for those that need it in the community. Not necessarily for members for our church. We generally make around $5000 per pig pickin but give it away to needy neighbors as needed. We have a committe that decides where the money goes.
> 
> My brother-in-law had kidney cancer. The church paid all of his Dr bills and his household bills until his recovery. We have fixed cars, fixed houses, paid for heating oil, bought needed medical supplies and pretty much anything else you can imagine.
> 
> It is a ton of work and everyone is exhausted afterwards.
> 
> Darin


Good Stuff y'all are doing right there! Prayers are added from here for you all to be able to continue to help folks.


Now after reading all this I have to go and thaw a brisket or something. I can almost smell the apple wood smoke now!


----------



## CrawFish

Rib rolls up! Wow.. why hasn't I thought of that.. thanks for the tip OBX1. How long do the ribs usually take on the WSM? I'm a noob.


----------



## outerbanker1

they normally take 5 hours @ 225 - 240. after 3 hrs. spritz with mixture[3/4 apple juice 1/4 virgin olive oil] every hour. when you have them rolled, put fat end down. it is a great way

fingermullet, i think that is a admiral cookout you guys do. would love to come and watch. thanks a heap for the info


----------



## OBX Rookie

*So*

whats going on the smoker this weekend? Think I am doing some ribs and a butt,

Wondering, anyone ever mess around with cold smoking?


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Hams*

Cooking 5 hams for a youth fundraiser.

Darin


----------



## Cdog

Going to do a full set of ribs tomorrow. There were no specials today...


----------



## RAYTOGS

I'm going to put on some country style ribs and the 2 crappie i caught today tomorrow. I've never smoked crappie before.


----------



## Wilber

OBX Rookie said:


> whats going on the smoker this weekend? Think I am doing some ribs and a butt,
> 
> Wondering, anyone ever mess around with cold smoking?


Cold smoking is a whole new game and it is wonderful. When I was young a neighbor did the cold smoking thing, he had a setup with an old wood stove with flues going to refrigerators. Put the meat in the frig, shoot the smoke down a long flue and it was cold by the time it got there. Takes a while but the meat is cured when it comes out.


----------



## outerbanker1

cold smoking is 160 degrees and below. i have only done different kinds of cheese.
like wil said, different ball-game


----------



## Cdog

Going to do a butt and 4 pounds of wings tomorrow!


----------

